# Question regarding dry curing bacon



## 73saint (May 31, 2018)

Does it matter what type of salt is used when dry curing pork belly for bacon?  I’m not talking about cure # 1 salt, rather the actual salt in the ingredients. I’m following smokinAls Berkshire bacon method.  I have my cure #1, spices and belly. But not sure if it matters whether I use pickling, sea or kosher for the remaining salt.


----------



## browneyesvictim (May 31, 2018)

Yes. But it has more to do with WEIGHT vs VOLUME of the granules of salt. There can be a big difference between pickling salt vs kosher or sea salt. If recipe is given by volume and otherwise doesn't specify the type of salt, then Kosher or Sea Salt is the route to go. And in any case, it should be NON-IOIDIZED.


----------



## browneyesvictim (May 31, 2018)

Just for clarity...
SmokinAl's Berkshire bacon is referencing the dry cure calculator http://diggingdogfarm.com/page2.html
(Great choice btw.) When you run the calculator just convert/use all your measurements by weight (grams is easiest). Then you can use your choice of non-iodized salt.


----------



## 73saint (May 31, 2018)

Yes but it doesn’t specify the salt used and in the picture, if you zoom, there is pickling salt on the table.  That’s where my ? Stemmed from.  I plan to use the calculator but didn’t know whether to use kosher, pickling or sea salt. 

Thanks again for the input.


----------



## browneyesvictim (May 31, 2018)

By weight ONLY. NOT if measuring by volume.


----------



## kit s (May 31, 2018)

73saint said:


> Yes but it doesn’t specify the salt used and in the picture, if you zoom, there is pickling salt on the table.  That’s where my ? Stemmed from.  I plan to use the calculator but didn’t know whether to use kosher, pickling or sea salt.
> 
> Thanks again for the input.


I use kosher and I use that calculator. I do covert all to grams as it is better for measurements than fractions that you would use in our American standard.
If you ever do a wet brine you would also need to measure weight of liquid plus the meat for spice amounts....As was stated earlier its by weight not volume.  
Kit


----------



## 73saint (May 31, 2018)

Awesome. Thanks for all the great feedback!  Volume versus weight certainly makes sense, and again, I plan on using weight/calculator.   The pic just threw me off, and since I had all three, I just wanted to get advice as to the best to use.


----------



## atomicsmoke (May 31, 2018)

Sea salt is fine too if it doesn't have iodine. The brand i buy has both with and without iodine. I prefer sea salt as it costs a lot less than kosher or pickling salt.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 1, 2018)

I always go by the cure calculator, & use non iodized salt, either Kosher or pickling.
Weight is the only accurate way to use a dry cure.
So if you put your meat weight in the calculator, it will tell you exactly how much sugar, salt, & cure#1 to use by weight.
Al


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 1, 2018)

And for all of you guys that have trouble skinning a belly.
Here is a great video!


Al


----------



## 73saint (Jun 1, 2018)

I saw that video before I attempted, and failed, with mine.  I must have had the wrong knife.  I was using a filet knife and just had trouble not taking fat along with skin.  As mentioned in the video you really need a knife w no sharp tip.

I just hope it's as easy as I've read, to remove the skin post-smoke.  I may even throw it in the smoker for another round once I get the skin removed.


----------

